# Triplets - 3rd lamb small any advice please



## Royd Wood (Mar 17, 2010)

One of my Romney ewes had triplets and they are 4 weeks old now. Third born has always been smaller but has done really well considering. Mum has so far had plenty of milk for them. Will she ever catch up size wise to her sibling sisters, she is heathy and bouncing around even nibbling hay but just smaller by quite a bit, also any probs in the future to look out for.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

I think she should catch up fine once she's eating on her own.  Are you creep feeding them?  If not, I'd go ahead and start giving them grain in a creep area.  I think she should catch up fine and probably won't have any issues in the future.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 18, 2010)

I had one trip that wasn't growing as big as the rest, so I supplemented a bottle morning and night for about two weeks.  She then caught up to the others.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a trip and a twin and the "runt" not only caught up with the twin but now is twice as wide!   

When I got them, at 4 months.....the spotted one is the triplet.







And at around 6 months, the triplet looks smaller here as the other is in the foreground, but she was catching up to her even then:






They are now 13 months old and the spotted runt is the greediest, pushiest, fattest of the two.  She has come out of the winter in better condition on the same feed .  I didn't supplement her with any grains...she fattened on graze and hay.

I wish I had a recent pic to show you, but my little trip is definitely the bigger sheep now!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks all

Will see how she goes for now as we are almost into spring and she is full of energy but quite small to her sisters still.


----------

